# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Gardening >  What To Do With All of Those Tomatoes

## crashdive123

Just checked the garden.  Looks like a banner crop of tomatoes this year.  We usually end up giving more away than we keep.  It is a long growing season here, and I can get a second and sometimes third crop producing.  The ones I start in mid summer are usually "heat wave" tomatoes. They do very well, but just a bit bigger than cherry tomatoes.  Here's an Instructable on freezing tomatoes so that you can enjoy them year round.   http://www.instructables.com/id/Free...r-tomato-crop/

----------


## RBB

I love drying home grown tomatoes.  Tastes like candy.

----------


## Rick

I still have tomato sauce in the freezer from last summer. If you haven't done this before, the skins slide right off. It's easy peasy.

----------


## beerrunner13

Yes sir Crash mine are doing well too, we picked a few Early Girls and pinl beefsteaks yeasterday.  My wife cans them and I was thinking about drying some, thanks for the linkk I'll try that.

----------


## Rick

Have I told you guys that I'm not fond of you? Mine aren't even in the ground yet. I've picked lettuce. Does that count?

----------


## crashdive123

Absolutely.  Without it you'd just be eating bacon sandw.....never mind.  Salads need lettuce.

----------


## tacmedic

I haven't even been able to pick lettuce yet, with all of the flooding we have been having in my area everything keeps getting soaked and the seeds rot in the ground.  I think my potatoes floated away a long time ago!

----------


## LadyTrapper

Still too cold to plant anything up here yet. We had a  heavy frost overnight a oucple of nights ago.  Be another couple of weeks before veggie plants go out.  Leaves are not even completely out on some hardwoods. I am soooo jealous.!!!!!

----------


## Chuck

> Still too cold to plant anything up here yet. We had a  heavy frost overnight a oucple of nights ago.  Be another couple of weeks before veggie plants go out.  Leaves are not even completely out on some hardwoods. I am soooo jealous.!!!!!


Your in worse shape than we are. We put our spuds in the ground yesterday probably put the starts in next week. The birch leaves are about the size of my thumb nail.

----------


## wareagle69

same here lots of frost this week set a new record for low temps end of may but hopefully plant first week of june

----------


## wildWoman

I'll trade you dozens of eggs for fresh tomatoes...we had a case of beaver fever or something like it, and now barf every time we eat boiled or scrambled eggs...only way the body accepts them now is in cake :-( So here we are, 2 people, getting an average of 6 eggs a day, with nobody but our lone neighbour to relieve us of some. Ran out of vinegar to pickle them, have no sodium silicate to waterglass them, and the first trip out/getting supplies in is still 6 weeks away....

----------


## crashdive123

Be happy to send you some when they get closer.  How's UPS delivery in your remote location?

----------


## Rick

WW - You had a thread that talked about the best way to preserve eggs. You don't need to waterglass or pickle them. They will do fine for six weeks. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...t=storing+eggs

----------


## RBB

Just now thinking about planting.  Heavy frost a couple of nights ago.

----------


## wildWoman

> WW - You had a thread that talked about the best way to preserve eggs. You don't need to waterglass or pickle them. They will do fine for six weeks. 
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...t=storing+eggs


Yes I remember...thing is we are already sitting on 13 dozens, many of which are by now a few weeks old and can't store them at cool temperatures (having an unseasonal heatwave). Anyway, the youngest dog got into a porcupine a few days ago and has been lame ever since and my boyfriend now decided to take him out to the vet after all and re-schedule other things...to make a long and very convoluted story short, he's on the lake now with 10 dozens, headed for civilization.

----------


## Chicago Dan

Personally I love canning tomatoes.
Stewed whole or sauced. One of my favs was tomato soup.
In my youth my mother would put up dozens of quarts. Now if I can get in one batch I see it as a victory. Also because of the acidy level tomatoes are very easy to put up for the beginner.

----------


## LadyTrapper

WW...good call on the vet visit for the dog. We just went through that ourselves...the longer they are in (the quills) the deeper they go with more complications. Our Rottie had to be muzzled and put to sleep to remove the ones in his feet. He jumped right on top of the porcupine before he bit into it.
Not a happy camper was he LOL
In tune with the topic....
Love tomatoes...you can do so much with them...but what I like the best is the meat tenderizing properties it has. Just lay slices tomatos over some tough meat and bake in the oven for a melt in your mouth meal !!!!

----------


## crashdive123

> Love tomatoes...you can do so much with them...but what I like the best is the meat tenderizing properties it has. Just lay slices tomatos over some tough meat and bake in the oven for a melt in your mouth meal !!!!


I hadn't heard that before.  Thanks.

----------


## Rick

Nor I but it makes sense because of the acid content Dan referenced.

----------


## Sam Reeves

I've never canned tomatoes. Granny used to. Ours rarely ever even get ripe. I love fried green tomatoes.

----------


## Chicago Dan

> Love tomatoes...you can do so much with them...but what I like the best is the meat tenderizing properties it has. Just lay slices tomatos over some tough meat and bake in the oven for a melt in your mouth meal !!!!


I don't mean to offend anyone's food culture etc. but using tomatoes to make meat and fish more palatable is and old food technique. Tomatoes acid will break down the connective tissue making the meat more "tender" and the high acid and general taste will cover/mask the taste of many inferior meats or cuts.

I always remind my wife of this fact when we eat Italian and other similar cuisines with high tomatoe count. She also always retorts back "I don't care, I like how it tastes" Oh well, who's to say...LOL 

Anyhoo tomatoes are great if mystery meat masking is what your after.
Other good common substitutes: Lemon, limes, oranges or just straight vinegar.

----------


## Rick

Thanks, Dan. I would guess all of those were a great tool for the peasants (I'm not sure who those really are) to add protein to the diet. 

Sure doesn't offend my food culture and I for one have learned a new trick. That's why I'm here!

----------


## crashdive123

No offense taken Dan.  Good info.

----------


## buttercup

I love working with tomatoes. Make sauce, canned 'maters, chili sauce, spaghetti sauce, salsa, tomato soup and two kinds of catsup. Tomatoes are so versatile and I love the taste they add to food. One of my favorite things out in the garden.

----------


## Rick

Well? Where are the recipes to those two kinds of catsup? How about the salsa? Give it up, girl!!

----------


## buttercup

If you want them, I will hunt them up and post them later. I make two kinds of catsup because my husband likes one and I like the other. I love his catsup to cook with though since it contains lots of good spices and is made from scratch; my kind taste more like the catsup you buy in the store and it is a cheat since there is a store bought mix as a base for it. Have to go to town (hate that) to take care of some business but will post recipes later today.

----------


## buttercup

Makes 6 - 8 pints 
3 qts chunky chopped tomatoes (remove skins before chopping) 
2 qts chopped, seeded peppers (use whatever kinds of peppers you like depending on how hot or mild you want your salsa as long as you don't use more than the 2 qts called for.)
2 1/2 c chopped onion 
1 cup vinegar 
1 Tb salt 
1/2 tsp pepper 

Remove tomato skins by dipping in boiling water for 30 - 60 seconds until skins split, then plunging into cold water. Mix all ingredients in a heavy saucepan, bring to a boil, then simmer 10 minutes. Fill pint jars leaving 1/2 inch head space. Process in a boiling water canner for 15 minutes 
* a little sugar can be added if you like it sweeter. Don't use less vinegar than the recipe calls for though -*


Simple but we like this recipe. If anyone has a different one, I am always open for new ideas.

----------


## crashdive123

Thanks Buttercup.

----------


## Rick

Good stuff! Thanks. I love salsa and I'm always looking for the perfect recipe.

----------


## Ken

> Good stuff! Thanks. I love salsa and I'm always looking for the perfect recipe.


And it's got none of that cilantro (tastes like metal medicine) crap, either!  :Smile:

----------


## buttercup

My husband was raised on this catsup and loves it. To me, it just isn't 'catsup'. I look at it more as a great cooking sauce to add to chili, sloppy joes etc. but here is the recipe and you can use it as you want . . .


cook 1/2 bushel of tomatoes (cut off stem ends and cut in quarters) with 6 medium onions chopped on low medium heat to avoid scorching until tomatoes are soft. Drain extra liquid that forms from the tomatoes and run pulp through sieve to remove skins and seeds.

Cook strained onion/tomato pulp with 

6 cups of sugar
2 T. Cinnamon
3 T. ground mustard
6 T. salt
1 T. pepper
1 teaspoon each of nutmeg and ginger
1/4 teaspoon of allspice
1/4 teaspoon of cloves

cook, stirring often and removing the foam, until it is thick enough to bubble in plops like a volcano. (hope you understand this??) Then add a pint of vinegar and cook until thickens again to the consistency spaghetti sauce. We bottle it in soda pop bottles and have a capper but have put it in pint jars with flat tops and rings. 

It is hard to tell someone how to on this recipe; I have used it for 40 years and got it from my mother-in-law originally. The recipe only lists the ingredients and I know how to put it together but hope I have given you good enough directions for making. The house smells wonderful while it is cooking. Not hard to make. Just time consuming but worth it.

----------


## crashdive123

...and thanks again.

----------


## Ken

I'm sorry, Buttercup.  Apparently, our Administrator and Super Moderators neglected  :Mad:  to include the mandatory Quality Control Department requirements in your welcome kit.

The Wilderness Survival Forums Quality Control Department (sanctioned by Grand Poobah Rick  :Stick Out Tongue:  himself) was created to protect the health and safety of all members.  I am honored to serve as its Director of Quality Control.  The ever-capable Crashdive serves as Executive Deputy Director.  Ours is truly an effort in public service.  We are your friends.   :Big Grin: 

What you should know is that all forum members are required to send copious samples of all food items to both Crash and me (for Quality Control Analysis  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) at least one week prior to discussing or providing recipies for such food items in forum threads.  

We will disregard your recent oversight, but now that you are aware of our strict policy, we trust that you will sin no more.

Please use Federal Express Overnight Delivery (cold shipment if necessary) for all samples provided. 

Thank you for your anticipated cooperation!  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Whoa there Sea Biscuit. Not so quick. You've expanded your domain from Free Traxistan to the Wilderness Forums without so much as a bribe..er, I mean....request.

----------


## Ken

> Whoa there Sea Biscuit. Not so quick. You've expanded your domain from Free Traxistan to the Wilderness Forums without so much as a bribe..er, I mean....request.


Wrong, Brother Knowitall  :Stick Out Tongue: .  It's always been _The Wilderness Survival Forums Quality Control Department_ .  

Go back and check the first posts.  :Mad: 

Go back and see what you gave your holy blessing for.  :Mad: 

Besides, only TRAX  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  can approve Free Traxistan appointments (as HE did in this case) and only TRAX can accept bribes.  Right, Nell?  :Wink:

----------


## buttercup

I am becoming enamored of this board. It is not only full of wonderful, great information but members who are fun and entertaining. You all make me laugh.

----------


## crashdive123

Anything we can do to help.  But back to the food samples........ :Big Grin:

----------


## Ken

> I am becoming enamored of this board. It is not only full of wonderful, great information but members who are fun and entertaining. You all make me laugh.


Thank you.   :Smile:   Your appreciation is best expressed by supporting the Quality Control Department's altruistic efforts on behalf of everyone here.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Laugh dear lady? Laugh? This is serious stuff!!!! You'll begin to understand as you become more enlightened. Well, maybe enlightened isn't the right word. Enamored. No, that's not it either. I know it's an E word. Dang it! (stomps off to find a dictionary)

----------


## Ken

> Laugh dear lady? Laugh? This is serious stuff!!!! You'll begin to understand as you become more enlightened. Well, maybe enlightened isn't the right word. Enamored. No, that's not it either. I know it's an E word. Dang it! (stomps off to find a dictionary)


Try "EDUCATED" and/or "ENCHANTED," Mr. Articulate Webster.  :Cool:

----------


## crashdive123

Always been partial to epiphenomenalism myself.

----------


## Ken

> Always been partial to epiphenomenalism myself.


Wow!  A new word in my vocabulary!  :Smile: 

_"Epiphenomenalism is the view that mental events are caused by physical events in the brain, but have no effects upon any physical events. ..."_

How about cases in which there is no appreciable brain function?  (Thinks about poor Rick.  Begins to weep out of sympathy....)

----------


## Rick

(thumps Electroencephalogram) There. See? I've got brain function. Whoa! That's some funky lookin' Beta waves, though.

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah - a good thump on the head works.......at least that's what my dad used to say.

----------


## Ken

> (thumps Electroencephalogram) There. See? I've got brain function. Whoa! That's some funky lookin' Beta waves, though.


Must have just had a gulp of Red Bull.  :Cool:

----------


## buttercup

remove skins and chop 1 peck of ripe tomatoes

add -

1/2 peck of diced onions
1 # sugar
1/2 cup of salt
2 green and 2 red peppers
1 teaspoon each of cinnamon, cloves and allspice
4 whole cloves
1 Tablespoon celery seed
1 Tablespoon mustard seed

stir all to mix well. Simmer gently until thick. Add 1 pint of vinegar and boil briskly for 15 minutes. Pack in jars hot.

----------


## bulrush

Cilantro is what salsa is all about. I'm specifically growing roma tomatoes and cilantro this year, plus my onions, just to make fresh salsa. It's the best. You can't get that quality in stores. 

Rick, as far as the EEG, I didn't think beta wave patterns made a sad face...

----------


## nell67

> Wrong, Brother Knowitall . It's always been _The Wilderness Survival Forums Quality Control Department_ . 
> 
> Go back and check the first posts. 
> 
> Go back and see what you gave your holy blessing for. 
> 
> Besides, only TRAX  can approve Free Traxistan appointments (as HE did in this case) and only TRAX can accept bribes. Right, Nell?


Exactly right Ken.

----------


## nell67

Thanks for the recipes buttercup,I have made catsup and salsa for a few years now and have not found a salsa recipe that I truely like,catsup,I make and replace the sugar with splenda,because I have not found catsup in the store that was sugar free.

----------


## buttercup

> Thanks for the recipes buttercup,I have made catsup and salsa for a few years now and have not found a salsa recipe that I truely like,catsup,I make and replace the sugar with splenda,because I have not found catsup in the store that was sugar free.




I like the salsa recipe that I use because I am not a fan of cilantro - not at all - although I know people who love it. These recipes were my mother-in-laws that she used for years. I have been married for 47 years and used them all that time and love them. Hope some of the rest of you enjoy them, too.

----------


## Ken

> Cilantro is what salsa is all about. I'm specifically growing roma tomatoes and cilantro this year, plus my onions, just to make fresh salsa. It's the best. You can't get that quality in stores. 
> 
> Rick, as far as the EEG, I didn't think beta wave patterns made a sad face...


Bulrush, skip me on the cilantro QC samples.  Crash gets the whole load on this one.  Just send me the tomatoes and onions.  Overnight.

Cilantro, curry, and lemongrass - the terrible trio.  If you have any recipies that use all three, skip Crash, too.  Send em' to "Junior-Novice-Fledgling-Assistant-Apprentice-Looks Like He Eats Anything and Everything-Grunt-Gofer Quality Control Wanna'-Be" Rick.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Fed-ex and Cold shipment won't be necessary.  Just pack it safe in some pig manure and send it to Rick via 3rd. Class Delivery by way of a mail-drop in Lagos, Nigeria.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

I'm going to grow two Brandywine Tomato plants indoors this year. My hope is that I can continue them through the winter into next spring and take cuttings off of them to plant in the garden. I'll have tomato plants in the garden naturally. 

I was wondering if anyone has done that? I know the tomato plant would continue to grow so I'm wondering if you prune the plant at some point so it doesn't go nuts inside. I will sucker the plants but I'm concerned they will just get too large. 

I would also like to know if you self pollinate the plant. Since it's inside, I would think you would need to use a Q tip to pollinate the flowers. 

Any other points that you care to share.

----------


## crashdive123

Rick - I've taken cuttings from tomato plants that I liked.  Worked pretty well.  About cutting plants back to keep from getting too big --- I haven't done this intentionally.  I have cut back plants that have given all the fruit that they're going to, and have browned due to the summer heat.  As you know I've got mine in containers - cut them off about two inches above the soil.  Had every intention of uprooting the old plant, but didn't.  New plant started to grow, and actually produced some fruit.  I wouldn't recommend cutting them back that far.  If you've got several plants, experiment with how far you cut them back to see which works best.

----------


## Rick

The sets are about six inches tall so I'm going to plant them in a container, leave them outside, then bring them in before the cool air starts. I THINK (emphasized) that the cooler air in the fall may trigger the plant to stop producing much like leaves turning on the trees. I'm hoping that by bringing the plants inside I can prevent that from happening and extend fruit production throughout the winter.

----------


## crashdive123

Here’s an update on the container garden.  Here’s a pic of the tomato plants just after they went into the pots. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here they are today.  For reference, the tops of the frames on each container are 6 ft off the ground.  Not ripe yet, but getting closer.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here’s the peppers.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This year is my first try at sweet potatoes (not in containers – TDW said no to the tires).  They’re kind of taking over.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

AAaaarrrrgggggh! I put mine in the ground today. I still wouldn't trade you the longer growing season for the....alligators, fire ants, killer bees, monster termites or humidity.

----------


## Ken

> AAaaarrrrgggggh! I put mine in the ground today. I still wouldn't trade you the longer growing season for the....alligators, fire ants, killer bees, monster termites or humidity.


That's why Pest Control Experts play such a vital role in society!   :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

Living in the bug capital of the world ----- job security.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Man, that look awesome. We still have frost in the ground in August and starts to snow again end of October. 

I can only dream......

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> I'm sorry, Buttercup. Apparently, our Administrator and Super Moderators neglected  to include the mandatory Quality Control Department requirements in your welcome kit.
> 
> The Wilderness Survival Forums Quality Control Department (sanctioned by Grand Poobah Rick  himself) was created to protect the health and safety of all members. I am honored to serve as its Director of Quality Control. The ever-capable Crashdive serves as Executive Deputy Director. Ours is truly an effort in public service. We are your friends. 
> 
> What you should know is that all forum members are required to send copious samples of all food items to both Crash and me (for Quality Control Analysis ) at least one week prior to discussing or providing recipies for such food items in forum threads. 
> 
> We will disregard your recent oversight, but now that you are aware of our strict policy, we trust that you will sin no more.
> 
> Please use Federal Express Overnight Delivery (cold shipment if necessary) for all samples provided. 
> ...


Careful Bacon Bandits... she may send you a box of rocks..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Nahh! I doubt it.

----------


## Rick

Strawberry plants, peppers and tomatoes went into the ground today. T minus 75 days and counting. Fire pinks are starting to bloom.

----------


## crashdive123

How invasive are the strawberries?  I remember growing up we had rasberries that tried to take over the world.

----------


## Rick

I put out Ozark Beauties. They do put out runners but you can keep them pruned back to just two or three. I had strawberry plants years ago (don't know what variety) and never had any trouble with them. You can, of course, order strawberries that do not put out runners. The are just little bushes that put out strawberries.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

So.. now we know that all you tough survivalist hombres on this site have a softer side..  :Big Grin:  Growin' Maters!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> How invasive are the strawberries? I remember growing up we had rasberries that tried to take over the world.


I'll send a few of my raspberries down to ya Crash.. they are presently seeing what my neighbors yard is like.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## nell67

> Strawberry plants, peppers and tomatoes went into the ground today. T minus 75 days and counting. Fire pinks are starting to bloom.


Rick, the tomatoes,potatoes,and peppers are all in bloom,the lettuce is ready to harvest ( 3 varieties),and have been picking spinach for a couple of weeks the radishes are done,and I could plant another round of them,but right now just wondering if they are gonna  tear up the garden when the move the old house out,and the new one in. Oh well.

----------


## crashdive123

> I'll send a few of my raspberries down to ya Crash.. they are presently seeing what my neighbors yard is like.


Wish I had the room in the yard for rasberries.  Currently working on TDW to give up some of her fire bushes so I can put in an orange and a lemon tree.  If that doesn't work, I'll start working on one of the neighbors.  I'll plant them and take care of them and split the harvest.  I'll probably have better luck with option two (can't take anything away that the hummingbirds like).

----------


## buttercup

have my strawberries planted in a kid's large swimming pool; works great. Have done that for three years now.

----------


## crashdive123

I guess I could make another container and give them a try.

----------


## buttercup

> Rick, the tomatoes,potatoes,and peppers are all in bloom,the lettuce is ready to harvest ( 3 varieties),and have been picking spinach for a couple of weeks the radishes are done,and I could plant another round of them,but right now just wondering if they are gonna  tear up the garden when the move the old house out,and the new one in. Oh well.


Nell, you aren't too far behind us - my spinach is done, have eaten lettuce several times, beets are nearly ready to pickle and we have tomatoes about the size of a tennis ball. Lots of strawberries and the cherries are getting ripe.
Love garden time!!! :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Same here on the lettuce and spinach. I sow seed on Valentine's Day even if snow is on the ground. I'll pull most of the radishes this morning if these storms ever let up. My carrots are in a large container because the soil is so rocky. The raspberries I planted on a trellis owned by my wife's clematis. I'll just keep them pruned back. :Wink:

----------


## Rick

I know blossom end rot is a caused by a shortage of calcium in the soil. I was wondering if any of you add calcium and if so do you just add some lime or is there some other type you add to ward off blossom end rot.

----------


## crashdive123

The last several years I've just used lime.  This is the first year I'm doing Heirlooms.  I had read that they were more prone to blossom rot, so I did add some calcium this year.

----------

